# gcc-11 brauchte 54 Minuten

## ManfredB

Hallo zusammen,

inzwischen sind mir mehrere Pakete aufgefallen, die sehr lange brauchen bis zur Installation:

gcc-11.1.0 54 Minuten (zum erstenmal genau verfolgt)

clang

llvm

Das ist schon manchmal etwas nervend.

Das nur zur Information.

Keine Kritik, denn wer gentoo nutzt, muss sich damit abfinden.

Bei ArchLinux ist eine Installation vieler Pakete in wenigen Sekunden erledigt.

Bei Gentoo kann das erste große Update einen Nachmittag in Anspruch nehmen.

Gar nicht berücksichtigt ist in diesem Zusammenhang:

libreoffice

qtwebengine

Auch diese Pakete brauche ihre Zeit.

Dennoch bleibe ich gentoo treu, denn ich lerne dabei viel dazu.

Viel Spaß allen auch weiterhin.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## firefly

Zeitangaben ohne zu wissen mit welcher CPU und sonstigen Einstellungen die Installation gemacht wurden ist ein Vergleich schwierig.

ein Beispiel

Hinweis: Meine Gentoo-Installation hat schon verschiedene HW Upgrades gesehen.

Die Installation von sys-devel/gcc-4.6.1-r1 hat 2011 ~49 minuten gedauert

2021 die Installation von sys-devel/gcc-10.2.0-r5 dauerte 22,5 minuten

2011 war das, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, ein Laptop mit einer Intel CPU i7 2xxxx und das ganze mit einer SSD auf dem portage-temp lag.

Das 2021 System ist ein Ryzen 9 3900X wo portage-temp in einer RAM-Disk liegt

----------

## mike155

 *Quote:*   

> gcc-11.1.0 54 Minuten (zum erstenmal genau verfolgt) 

 

Bitte poste die Ausgabe von

```
qlop -tv gcc
```

----------

## firefly

Ich hab mal auf meinem system gcc-11 installiert.

Gedauert hat das ganze ~26min ~3,5min länger als gcc-10

Was auch verständlich ist. Mit gcc-11 kam für c++ neben dem standard c++20 auch c++ module support hinzu.

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo zusammen,

da habe ich tatsächlich etwas nicht bedacht: Leistung des PC muss schon gemeldet werden,

um Vergleichsmöglichkeiten zu haben.

Ich werde im Lauf des Vormittags alles melden, wa fehlt, denn an den PC komme ich im Moment noch nicht.

Aber eins kann ich schon mitteilen:

In /etc/portage/make.conf maximal 2 Pakete und -j4, und das sowohl auf dem PC als auch auf dem Notebook.

Alles andere später.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Hier nun die Antwort:

```

qlop -tv gcc

2020-03-14T11:43:17 >>> sys-devel/gcc-9.3.0: 56′29″

2020-03-16T15:05:10 <<< sys-devel/gcc-9.2.0-r2: 4s

2020-06-05T22:11:54 >>> sys-devel/gcc-9.3.0-r1: 1:01:37

2020-11-04T18:49:43 >>> sys-devel/gcc-9.3.0-r2: 58′38″

2021-03-31T16:56:19 >>> sys-devel/gcc-10.2.0-r5: 48′30″

2021-03-31T17:50:08 <<< sys-devel/gcc-9.3.0-r2: 4s

2021-04-09T06:48:56 >>> sys-devel/gcc-10.3.0: 51′28″

2021-04-28T09:20:09 >>> sys-devel/gcc-11.1.0: 57′55″

2021-04-28T10:20:07 <<< sys-devel/gcc-10.3.0: 3s

```

```

inxi -F

System:    Host: gamk_a4 Kernel: 5.11.17-gentoo-dist x86_64 bits: 64 Desktop: KDE Plasma 5.21.4 

           Distro: Gentoo Base System release 2.7 

Machine:   Type: Desktop System: CSL- & KG product: A0000001 v: N/A serial: PCCSL2018038241 

           Mobo: ASUSTeK model: TUF B450-PLUS GAMING v: Rev X.0x serial: 180937167304657 UEFI: American Megatrends v: 0409 

           date: 08/24/2018 

CPU:       Info: 6-Core model: AMD Ryzen 5 2600 bits: 64 type: MT MCP L2 cache: 3072 KiB 

           Speed: 3692 MHz min/max: 1550/3400 MHz Core speeds (MHz): 1: 3692 2: 3672 3: 3685 4: 3693 5: 3693 6: 3684 7: 3693 

           8: 3692 9: 3692 10: 3692 11: 3693 12: 3692 

Graphics:  Device-1: NVIDIA GP106 [GeForce GTX 1060 6GB] driver: nouveau v: kernel 

           Display: x11 server: X.org 1.20.11 driver: nouveau unloaded: modesetting resolution: <xdpyinfo missing> 

           OpenGL: renderer: NV136 v: 4.3 Mesa 21.1.0-rc2 

Audio:     Device-1: NVIDIA GP106 High Definition Audio driver: snd_hda_intel 

           Device-2: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 17h HD Audio driver: snd_hda_intel 

           Sound Server: ALSA v: k5.11.17-gentoo-dist 

Network:   Device-1: Realtek RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet driver: r8169 

           IF: enp3s0 state: up speed: 1000 Mbps duplex: full mac: 40:b0:76:0b:96:a6 

Drives:    Local Storage: total: 2.74 TiB used: 457.42 GiB (16.3%) 

           ID-1: /dev/sda vendor: Samsung model: SSD 860 EVO 500GB size: 465.76 GiB 

           ID-2: /dev/sdb vendor: SanDisk model: SDSSDA-1T00 size: 931.51 GiB 

           ID-3: /dev/sdc vendor: Crucial model: CT500MX500SSD1 size: 465.76 GiB 

           ID-4: /dev/sdd vendor: SanDisk model: SDSSDH3500G size: 465.76 GiB 

           ID-5: /dev/sde type: USB model: TO Exter nal USB 3.0 size: 476.94 GiB 

Partition: ID-1: / size: 29.40 GiB used: 8.36 GiB (28.4%) fs: ext4 dev: /dev/sda4 

           ID-2: /home size: 9.78 GiB used: 3.24 GiB (33.1%) fs: ext4 dev: /dev/sdc9 

Swap:      ID-1: swap-1 type: partition size: 4.23 GiB used: 1024 KiB (0.0%) dev: /dev/sdd3 

Sensors:   Missing: Required tool sensors not installed. Check --recommends 

Info:      Processes: 337 Uptime: 23h 15m Memory: 15.62 GiB used: 2.89 GiB (18.5%) Shell: Bash inxi: 3.1.06 

```

Bezieht sich beides auf meinen PC.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## mike155

@ManfredB: Auf meinem Desktop-Rechner mit 4-Kern Intel CPU und 16 GB RAM habe ich ähnliche Zeiten. 

Deshalb erscheinen mir Deine Zeiten auf einem ZEN 2 Prozessor mit 6 Kernen zu hoch. Es sollte nur halb so lange dauern. So wie bei @firefly.

Das kann unterschiedliche Ursachen haben:

Lässt Du emerge mehrere Pakete parallel installieren?

Läuft sonst etwas, während Du GCC compilierst?

Möglicherweise hast Du wesentlich mehr USE-Flags beim GCC gesetzt als ich (go, objc, d, ...)

Möglicherweise verwendest Du - im Gegensatz zu mir - "mulitilib". Dann müssten nicht nur die 64-Bit Executables, sondern auch 32-Bit Executables gebaut werden.

Gibt es Extensive Swapping auf Deinem System?

Gibt es Thermal Throtteling auf Deinem System?

Sind Deine CPU Frequency Scaling Einstellungen richtig konfiguriert?

Verwendest Du ein tmpfs unter /var/tmp/portage?

Bitte poste die Ausgabeb vom 

```
emerge --info
```

 und 

```
cpupower frequency-info

```

----------

## ManfredB

```

emerge --info

Portage 3.0.18 (python 3.8.9-final-0, !../../var/db/repos/gentoo/profiles/default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop/plasma, gcc-11.1.0, glibc-2.33, 5.11.17-gentoo-dist x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-5.11.17-gentoo-dist-x86_64-AMD_Ryzen_5_2600_Six-Core_Processor-with-glibc2.2.5

KiB Mem:    16382952 total,  13152892 free

KiB Swap:    4435964 total,   4433660 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Sun, 02 May 2021 10:35:12 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 48299120a61693923cb4bb6643546c690b3a71e7

sh bash 5.1_p4

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.36.1 p3) 2.36.1

app-shells/bash:          5.1_p4::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.32.1::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          3.7.10_p1::gentoo, 3.8.9::gentoo, 3.9.4::gentoo

dev-lang/rust-bin:        1.51.0::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.20.2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.7-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.42.1-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.23::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13-r1::gentoo, 2.69-r5::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.16.3-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.36.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            11.1.0::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.4::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.3::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 5.12::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.33::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /gam/var/db/repos/gentoo

    sync-type: git

    sync-uri: https://github.com/gentoo-mirror/gentoo

    priority: -1000

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="@FREE"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/gamd/var/cache/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--jobs=2"

ENV_UNSET="CARGO_HOME DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN GOPATH PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs binpkg-multi-instance buildpkg config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned qa-unresolved-soname-deps sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/gam/var/cache/binpkgs"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi activities alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli crypt cups dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr elogind emboss encode exif flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk gui iconv icu ipv6 jpeg kde kipi kwallet lcms libglvnd libnotify libtirpc mad mng mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds qml qt5 readline sdl seccomp semantic-desktop spell split-usr ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis widgets wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ADA_TARGET="gnat_2018" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock greis isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" L10N="de" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LUA_SINGLE_TARGET="lua5-1" LUA_TARGETS="lua5-1" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php7-3 php7-4" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres10 postgres11" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_8" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby26" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq proto steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, RUSTFLAGS

```

```

pupower frequency-info

CPU 0 wird analysiert:

  driver: acpi-cpufreq

  CPUs, die mit der gleichen Hardwarefrequenz laufen: 0

  CPUs, die ihre Frequenz mit Software koordinieren müssen: 0

  Maximale Dauer eines Taktfrequenzwechsels:  Cannot determine or is not supported.

  Hardwarebegrenzungen: 1.55 GHz - 3.40 GHz

  available frequency steps:  3.40 GHz, 2.80 GHz, 1.55 GHz

  verfügbare cpufreq-Regler: conservative ondemand userspace powersave performance schedutil

  momentane Richtlinie: Frequenz sollte innerhalb 1.55 GHz und 3.40 GHz.

                    sein. Der Regler "schedutil" kann frei entscheiden,

                    welche Geschwindigkeit er in diesem Bereich verwendet.

  current CPU frequency: 1.55 GHz (asserted by call to hardware)

  boost state support:

    Unterstützt: ja

    Aktiv: ja

    Boost-Zustände: 0

    Gesamtzustände: 3

    Pstate-P0:  3400MHz

    Pstate-P1:  2800MHz

    Pstate-P2:  1550MHz

```

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## mike155

Wenn Du einen 6-Kern Prozessor hast, dann gehe auf 

```
MAKEOPTS="-j6" 
```

Wie lange dauert

```
time emerge --oneshot sys-devel/gcc
```

jetzt?

Und danach probierst Du es mit

```
MAKEOPTS="-j8"
```

Ergebnis?

----------

## ManfredB

Was ich ganz vergessen habe zu erwähnen:

Die Zeit von 54 Minuten ist zustande gekommen, als ich gentoo-unstable auf einer USB-SSD installiert habe.

Gedacht war das als Installation für das Notebook.

Ich nehme an, daß durch diese Nachricht sich etwas geändert hat.

Denn wie lange es bei der Installation auf dem PC gedauert hat, habe ich nicht verfolgt.

Aber das zeigt ja die Übersicht über die verschiedenen gcc-Versionen an.

Es hat mich selbst gewundert, daß diese Prozesse so lange dauern, wo ich immer davon ausgegangen bin,

daß mein PC recht leistungsfähig ist.

Daher noch einmal: ich bin zwar ein begeisterter Gentoo-Nutzer, aber was diese Prozesse angeht,

bin ich sozusagen ein Laie und kein Fachmann.

Trotzdem danke ich euch für die Antworten.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, beachtet bitte das mit EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--jobs=2"

sprich wenn 2 Pakete gleichzeitig gebaut werden können, die merge-Zeiten der einzelnen Pakete zum vergleichen wahrscheinlich wenig aussagekräftig sind.

Vorschlag: nimm das --jobs=2 raus,

und gehe mit deinen 16GB RAM (wie von mike schon vorgeschlagen) auf MAKEOPTS="-j6"

Oder/und - falls mal möglich - rüste auf 32 GB RAM auf. Damit könnte man mit deiner 6 Kern-CPU + 6 Threads dann auch gut die volle Power mit

MAKEOPTS="-j12" nutzen :)

----------

## ManfredB

Vielen Dank für die vielen Tipps.

Einen Nachteil hat es, wenn ich die jobs=2 herausnehme:

Dann sehe ich nur noch die irrsinnig vielen Zeilen ablaufen,

was mir noch nie so richtig gefallen hat.

Allerdings gebe ich zu: wenn damit alles schneller läuft, werde ich es so machen,

wie ihr vorgeschlagen habt.

Da bei mir bereits gcc-11 installiert ist, kann ich die Zeit der Installation im Moment nicht messen,

es sei denn, ich entschließe mich zu einer Neuinstallation von gentoo, dann kommt das ja zu dieser Zeitmessung.

Dazu habe ich noch eine Frage: Ich sehe bei der Installation auf einer zweiten Konsole per top immer wieder einmal

ninja auftauchen. Was tut ninja?

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## Josef.95

 *ManfredB wrote:*   

> Einen Nachteil hat es, wenn ich die jobs=2 herausnehme:
> 
> Dann sehe ich nur noch die irrsinnig vielen Zeilen ablaufen,
> 
> was mir noch nie so richtig gefallen hat.

  Das lässt sich ändern, setze dafür

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--quiet-build=y"

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo zusammen,

gerade läuft bei mir ein Update bei gentoo-unstable.

Dabei bin ich auf -j6 hochgestiegen und jobs=2 deaktiviert.

Nun verfolge ich nebenbei die Installation von 9 Paketen.

Es geht recht flott vonstatten, außerdem habe ich den Eindruck,

daß die Belastung der CPUs längst nicht so stark ist wie bisher.

Aber das kann auch nur ein Eindruck von mir sein.

Jedenfalls werde ich es wohl in Zukunft doch genau so machen,

damit alles vielleicht doch schneller geht.

Gruß

Manfred

P.S. Ich sehe gerade etwas, das ich bisher gar nicht berichtet habe;

In der top-Übersicht werden 3 Zeilen angezeigt:

CPU(s)

MiB Spch

MiB Swap

Am meisten wird MiB Spch genutzt, Swap kaum, CPUs ein wenig - mal mehr - mal weniger

----------

## firefly

 *ManfredB wrote:*   

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> gerade läuft bei mir ein Update bei gentoo-unstable.
> 
> Dabei bin ich auf -j6 hochgestiegen und jobs=2 deaktiviert.
> ...

 

DAs ist auch verständlich dass das jetzt weniger ist. Durch das jobs=2 war die belastung ähnlich als ob du ein einzelnes paket mit -j8 (du hattest erwähnt  -j4 vorher gesetzt zu haben) gebaut hättest.

Und parallele builds von verschiedenen Paketen braucht natürlich auch mehr RAM wodurch dann wahrscheinlicher auf SWAP zurückgegriffen werden muss.

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo zusammen!

Ich möchte euch allen ganz herzlichen Dank sagen, weil ihr mich sehr unterstützt habt bei der Änderung

meiner bisherigen Gewohnheiten in Bezug auf Ausnutzung der Leistung meines PCs.

Damit habe ich wieder etwas dazu gelernt, nach dem Motto:

"Man kann alt werden wie eine Kuh und lernt immer noch dazu"  :Smile: 

Einen schönen Montag, 3. Mai 2021, wünsche ich euch

und grüße euch

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Eine zusätzliche Frage habe ich noch:

Wie sieht es aus auf meinem Notebook mit -j4 oder mehr?

```

emerge --info

Portage 3.0.18 (python 3.8.9-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop/plasma, gcc-11.1.0, glibc-2.33, 5.11.18-gentoo-dist x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-5.11.18-gentoo-dist-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-7200U_CPU_@_2.50GHz-with-glibc2.2.5

KiB Mem:     8022044 total,   7083716 free

KiB Swap:    5242876 total,   5242876 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Mon, 03 May 2021 00:50:20 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: cc7d104232b72ada8a7767e67473fc5a39f7cce3

sh bash 5.1_p4

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.36.1 p3) 2.36.1

app-shells/bash:          5.1_p4::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.32.1::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          3.7.10_p1::gentoo, 3.8.9::gentoo, 3.9.4::gentoo

dev-lang/rust-bin:        1.51.0::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.20.2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.7-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.42.1-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.23::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13-r1::gentoo, 2.69-r5::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.16.3-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.36.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            11.1.0::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.4::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.3::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 5.12::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.33::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /gam/var/db/repos/gentoo

    sync-type: git

    sync-uri: https://github.com/gentoo-mirror/gentoo

    priority: -1000

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="@FREE"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/gamd/var/cache/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--jobs=2"

ENV_UNSET="CARGO_HOME DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN GOPATH PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs binpkg-multi-instance buildpkg config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned qa-unresolved-soname-deps sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/gam/var/cache/binpkgs"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi activities alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli crypt cups dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr elogind emboss encode exif flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk gui iconv icu ipv6 jpeg kde kipi kwallet lcms libglvnd libnotify libtirpc mad mng mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds qml qt5 readline sdl seccomp semantic-desktop spell split-usr ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis widgets wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ADA_TARGET="gnat_2018" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock greis isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" L10N="de" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LUA_SINGLE_TARGET="lua5-1" LUA_TARGETS="lua5-1" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php7-3 php7-4" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres10 postgres11" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_8" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby26" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq proto steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, RUSTFLAGS

```

```

cpupower frequency-info

CPU 0 wird analysiert:

  driver: intel_pstate

  CPUs, die mit der gleichen Hardwarefrequenz laufen: 0

  CPUs, die ihre Frequenz mit Software koordinieren müssen: 0

  Maximale Dauer eines Taktfrequenzwechsels:  Cannot determine or is not supported.

  Hardwarebegrenzungen: 400 MHz - 2.50 GHz

  verfügbare cpufreq-Regler: performance powersave

  momentane Richtlinie: Frequenz sollte innerhalb 400 MHz und 2.50 GHz.

                    sein. Der Regler "powersave" kann frei entscheiden,

                    welche Geschwindigkeit er in diesem Bereich verwendet.

  current CPU frequency: Unable to call hardware

  current CPU frequency: 717 MHz (asserted by call to kernel)

  boost state support:

    Unterstützt: nein

    Aktiv: nein

```

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## Josef.95

Manfred, (bez. Notebook)

so als Faustformel braucht man etwa 2GB RAM pro CPU-Kern/Thread zum Pakete bauen.

Sprich, mit deiner i5-7200U CPU, mit 2 Kernen plus zwei Threads (=4 Threads insgesamt) mal 2GB sollten die 8GB RAM idR gut ausreichen,

sprich MAKEOPTS="-j4" sollte mit den 8GB RAM gut funktionieren.

Aber auch hier würde ich EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--jobs=2" eher rausnehmen. Beachte, für zwei emerge Jobs, die beide gleichzeitig mit MAKEOPTS="-j4" bauen können,

kommt man dann auf insgesamt -j8

(für 8 Jobs mit je 2GB RAM bräuchte es also dann schon 16 GB RAM - und die hast du nicht)

Vorschlag: Lasse auf dem Notebook die

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

und tausche im EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS=--jobs=2 gegen --quiet-build=y

Ich denke das sollte gut funktionieren :)

----------

## ManfredB

Dann bin ich doch auf dem richtigen Weg gewesen,

ich habe nämlich auf dem Notebook die -j4 schon lange in Betrieb, die jobs=2 rausgenommen und durch die von dir genannte Zeile eingefügt.

Nun bin ich sehr gespannt, wie sich das auswirkt.

Im Moment sitze ich noch am PC und lasse in allen Gentoo-Installationen die Updates durchlaufen.

Gentoo-Kernel-bin 5.11.18 und 

Gentoo-Sources 5.12.1

Ca. 15 bis 17 Pakete sind heute dran, da habe ich noch einiges vor mir.

Am Nachmittag kommt dann das Notebook an die Reihe.

Danke auch für diese Information, die für mich von großer Bedeutung ist, um das Notebook vor Überlastung zu bewahren.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## pietinger

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

>  *ManfredB wrote:*   Einen Nachteil hat es, wenn ich die jobs=2 herausnehme:
> 
> Dann sehe ich nur noch die irrsinnig vielen Zeilen ablaufen,
> 
> was mir noch nie so richtig gefallen hat.  Das lässt sich ändern, setze dafür
> ...

 

Ich habe diese Option nicht als default, da ich meistens die Ausgaben sehen möchte (gerade bei größeren Paketen sehe ich sofort wie weit der job durch ist). Falls ich doch mal keine Ausgaben haben will, dann kann ich dies beim emerge-befehl selbst mit dem Parameter "-q" (== "--quiet") oder auch "--quiet-build" auch unterdrücken. Ich habe vor kurzem für den Parameter bei MAKEOPTS eine kleine Anleitung geschrieben: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-8595924.html#8595924

----------

## mike155

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Manfred, (bez. Notebook)
> 
> so als Faustformel braucht man etwa 2GB RAM pro CPU-Kern/Thread zum Pakete bauen.
> 
> Sprich, mit deiner i5-7200U CPU, mit 2 Kernen plus zwei Threads (=4 Threads insgesamt) mal 2GB sollten die 8GB RAM idR gut ausreichen,
> ...

 

... natürlich nur, wenn /var/tmp/portage kein tmpfs ist. Sonst wird bei einigen Paketen eng ...

----------

## ManfredB

Neuigkeiten:

Notebook-Update:

33 Pakete (rebuilds) -libressl%

4 binpkgs

Die Temperatur ist trotz einiger etwas umfangreicheren Pakete niedrig geblieben.

So viele Pakate habe ich bisher noch nicht auf meinem Notebook installieren lassen,

sondern auf dem PC als binpkgs erstellt und sie dann auf dem Notebook genutzt.

Nun frage ich mich nur: was ist libressl, das aus den Paketen entnommen wird,

daher die ReInstallation.

Gruß

Manfred

P.S. sys-fs/cryfs ist nun wieder gescheitert.

```

ninja: build stopped: subcommand failed.

 * ERROR: sys-fs/cryfs-0.10.2::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   ninja -v -j4 -l0 failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  125:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3546:  Called cmake_src_compile

 *   environment, line 1407:  Called cmake_build

 *   environment, line 1376:  Called eninja

 *   environment, line 1828:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       "$@" || die "${nonfatal_args[@]}" "${*} failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-fs/cryfs-0.10.2::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-fs/cryfs-0.10.2::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/cryfs-0.10.2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/cryfs-0.10.2/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/cryfs-0.10.2/work/cryfs-0.10.2_build'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/cryfs-0.10.2/work'

```

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

 *ManfredB wrote:*   

> Neuigkeiten:
> 
> Notebook-Update:
> 
> 33 Pakete (rebuilds) -libressl%
> ...

 

Vielleicht hilft dir ja das weiter:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/786459

----------

## mike155

@ManfredB: warum verwendest Du einen GCC Compiler, der gerade erst herausgekommen ist? Es wird Monate dauern, bis alle Gentoo-Pakete so weit angepasst sind, dass sie einwandfrei vom GCC 11 übersetzt werden können. Und auch der GCC 11 wird noch zig oder Hunderte von Patches und Bugfixes bekommen, bis er einwandfrei funktioniert.

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo mike155,

ich wähle mir den Compiler ja nicht aus, sondern der erscheint als Update.

Bisher hatte ich alle 10er-Versionen in /etc/portage/package.mask/package.mask untergebracht,

aber dann kam die 11, die hatte ich noch nicht drin.

Mir ist schon deutlich geworden, daß diese neueren Versionen von gcc nicht ganz unproblematisch sind,

vor allem, wenn diverse Pakete damit noch nicht zurande kommen.

Doch nun habe ich bei einem letzten Update heute die Erfahrung gemacht, daß sys-fs/cryfs doch installiert wurde.

Als das auf dem Notebook gescheitert ist, vermute ich - auch nachdem ich per top alles verfolgt habe - daß

die Leistung überfordert wurde, denn auf dem PC hat es geklappt.

Auf der Bug-Seite habe ich denselben Eindruck gehabt, daß es um Leistungsschwäche ging, denn cryfs ist sehr

anspruchsvoll, was das Compilieren angeht.

Bei einem laufenden Update nebenbei ist es doch wieder gescheitert.

Dann hat es wohl doch einen anderen Grund, warum es scheitert.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## pietinger

 *ManfredB wrote:*   

> ich wähle mir den Compiler ja nicht aus, sondern der erscheint als Update.
> 
> Bisher hatte ich alle 10er-Versionen in /etc/portage/package.mask/package.mask untergebracht,
> 
> aber dann kam die 11, die hatte ich noch nicht drin.

 

Hallo Manfred,

ich nehme an Du hast diese Pakete mit = in die package.mask untergebracht. Dann wird nur diese Version maskiert. Tip für die Zukunft: Du kannst auch Pakete mit >= maskieren. Dann werden alle Versionen größer (und gleich) dieser Version maskiert. Ich habe das z.B. für meine Kernels getan, weil Gentoo zwar inzwischen auf dem 5.10er als stable ist (5.10.27), aber von diesem nicht alle neueren Versionen als stable freigibt. Jetzt muss ich also den unstable Kernel holen; das wäre aktuell aber bereits ein 5.12er. Also muss ich zusätzlich noch das folgende in meine package.mask rein:

```
>=sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-5.11.0

>=sys-kernel/linux-headers-5.11
```

Damit bekomme ich immer den neuesten Kernel der 5.10er-Serie (stand heute habe ich den 5.10.34).

Viele Grüße,

Peter

----------

## mike155

 *ManfredB wrote:*   

> ich wähle mir den Compiler ja nicht aus, sondern der erscheint als Update.

 

Der GCC 11 erscheint nicht einfach so. Bei mir erscheint er beispielsweise nicht als Update.

Sehr wahrscheinlich liegt es daran, dass Du Dein System in der make.conf auf unstable/testing gesetzt hast. Das Handbuch empfiehlt "normalen" Anwendern, das nicht zu tun. Ich mache es auch nicht. Mein System bleibt auf stable. Es gibt allerdings ein paar Pakete, bei denen mich die neueste Version interessiert - oder bei denen ich beim Testen mithelfen möchten. Von diesen Paketen hole ich mir manchmal die neueste unstable/testing Version über package.accept_keywords. Aber ich setze nicht mein gesamtes System auf unstable/testing! 

Wenn man nicht gerade Entwickler ist oder beim Debuggen mithelfen will, sollte man sein System NICHT auf unstable/testing umstellen.

Hier der Abschnitt aus dem Handbuch:

 *Quote:*   

> Testing
> 
> To use more recent software, users can consider using the testing branch instead. To have Portage use the testing branch, add a ~ in front of the architecture.
> 
> The testing branch is exactly what it says - Testing. If a package is in testing, it means that the developers feel that it is functional but has not been thoroughly tested. Users using the testing branch might very well be the first to discover a bug in the package in which case they should file a bug report to let the developers know about it.
> ...

 

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo mike155,

ich gebe dir vollkommen recht, was die Nutzung von unstable und systemd angeht.

Diese Versionen werden immer wieder einmal von Problemen mit Programmen ausgezeichnet.

Deshalb habe ich in diesem Forum auch schon oft genug von solchen Problemen berichtet und um Hilfe gebeten.

Der Grund, warum ich neben stable diese Entwickler-Versionen nutze:

Ich möchte gerne verfolgen, wie sich gentoo weiterentwickelt. Eigentlich müsste ich dann

bei auftauchenden Problemen schweigen und warten, bis diese Probleme überwunden sind.

Bei den stable-Versionen habe ich kaum mal etwas geschrieben.

Meine Standard-Version ist eine unstable ( ~amd64) - Version, in der ich oft andere Installationen

in einer chroot-Umgebung aktualisiere, oder eben auch die Notebook-Versionen.

Das sieht bei mir so aus:

Ich habe für das Notebook 6 Versionen auf meinem PC installiert - wobei es nur um die binpkgs geht.

stable gentoo-kernel-bin

stable gentoo-sources

unstable gentoo-kernel-bin

unstable gentoo-sources

systemd gentoo-kernel-bin

systemd gentoo-sources

Die Intel-Grafikkarte ist in diesem Zusammenhang die einfachste Lösung.

Auf dem Notebook ist das alles problemlos,

auf dem PC benötige ich für gentoo-sources die nvidia-drivers,

für den gentoo-kernel-bin den nouveau-Treiber.

Aber was ich nun wieder sehr gut nachvollziehen kann:

gentoo-stable sollte die Standard-Version sein, dann habe ich am wenigsten Probleme.

Fazit: Ich werde in den nächsten Tagen eine gentoo-stable-Installation zu meiner Basis-Version

ausgestalten.

Die anderen weiterhin als Test-Versionen nutzen und so wenig wie möglich das Forum hier

mit Problemen belasten, die in unstable immer wieder vorkommen.

Danke für das gute Miteinander hier und auch die vielen guten bis sehr guten Ratschläge,

die ich in diesem Thread erhalten habe.

In diesem Sinne

wünsche ich einen angenehmen Abend und eine ruhige Nacht

und grüße euch freundlich

Euer

Manfred

----------

## pietinger

 *ManfredB wrote:*   

> [...] und so wenig wie möglich das Forum hier
> 
> mit Problemen belasten, die in unstable immer wieder vorkommen.

 

Ich weiß nicht wie unsere Gentoo Developer darüber denken, aber ich bin der Meinung dass das genau das verkehrteste wäre. Neue (unstable) Versionen mit Fehlern können sich nur dann weiter entwickeln, wenn eben solche User wie Du Probleme melden. Vielleicht kann Andreas dazu mehr sagen (ich glaube er liest im dt. Teil mit).

----------

## mike155

 *pietinger wrote:*   

> Ich weiß nicht wie unsere Gentoo Developer darüber denken, aber ich bin der Meinung dass das genau das verkehrteste wäre. Neue (unstable) Versionen mit Fehlern können sich nur dann weiter entwickeln, wenn eben solche User wie Du Probleme melden. Vielleicht kann Andreas dazu mehr sagen (ich glaube er liest im dt. Teil mit).

 

Es ist ja gut zu testen und Probleme zu berichten. Aber der richtige Ort dafür ist https://bugs.gentoo.org.

 *ManfredB wrote:*   

> Die anderen weiterhin als Test-Versionen nutzen und so wenig wie möglich das Forum hier mit Problemen belasten

 

Ich habe nicht den Eindruck, dass Du das Forum "belastest". Aber ich glaube, dass Du mehr Spaß hast, wenn Du auf stable bleibst. Suche Dir ein paar Pakete, die Dich interessieren, schreibe die nach package.accept_keywords und installiere von diesen Paketen die neueste Version. Wenn Du Fehler findest, versuche sie zu lösen - und poste Deine Erkenntnisse nach https://bugs.gentoo.org. Du kannst (und solltest) natürlich auch gerne weiterhin das Forum nutzen - aber die meisten Entwickler schauen hier nicht rein.

----------

## pietinger

 *mike155 wrote:*   

>  *pietinger wrote:*   Ich weiß nicht wie unsere Gentoo Developer darüber denken, aber ich bin der Meinung dass das genau das verkehrteste wäre. Neue (unstable) Versionen mit Fehlern können sich nur dann weiter entwickeln, wenn eben solche User wie Du Probleme melden. Vielleicht kann Andreas dazu mehr sagen (ich glaube er liest im dt. Teil mit). 
> 
> Es ist ja gut zu testen und Probleme zu berichten. Aber der richtige Ort dafür ist https://bugs.gentoo.org. [...] Wenn Du Fehler findest, versuche sie zu lösen - und poste Deine Erkenntnisse nach https://bugs.gentoo.org. Du kannst (und solltest) natürlich auch gerne weiterhin das Forum nutzen - aber die meisten Entwickler schauen hier nicht rein.

 

Du hast natürlich vollkommen recht. "Echte" Bugs sollten dort gemeldet werden. Ich bin jedoch der Meinung dass das Forum erste Anlaufstelle sein sollte ("First Level Support") damit überhaupt erstmal herausgefunden werden kann, ob es sich um einen Bug oder "nur" um einen User-Fehler handelt. Ich glaube nicht, dass unsere Developer (ich war auch mal einer und hatte unter mir einen 1st- und 2nd-Level) angetan wären, wenn unerfahrene User dort Probleme == "Unechte" Bugs einstellen würden ... Hier ist doch der richtige Ort um erstmal einen Vorabcheck zu machen.

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo zusammen,

ich mache inzwischen gute Erfahrungen mit der Änderung in der make.conf.

Heute erstelle ich eine neue gentoo-stable-Version auf einer im PC sitzenden SSD.

Im Moment läuft das Basis-Update kurz nach der Einrichtung.

224 Pakete laufen seit 17.45 Uhr durch, inzwischen sind 205 Pakete installiert.

Meine Vermutung: 2 Stunden für  224 Pakete, ich weiss allerdings nicht,

ob das nun schneller als zuvor verlaufen ist oder nicht. Da ich bisher nicht auf die Uhr geschaut habe,

wie lange eine Basis-Installation benötigt, ist diese Frage von meiner Seite auch nicht zu beantworten.

Es sind ja in dieser Summe von Paketen einige sehr umfangreiche, die viel Zeit verbrauchen.

Aber was mir inzwischen sehr gut gefällt:

Die Pakete werden eins nach dem anderen installiert und nicht wie zuvor oft 2 gleichzeitig,

und da manchmal die 4 vor der 3 (nur als Beispiel), das hat bisweilen etwas unübersichtlich ausgesehen,

was jetzt vorbei ist.

Im Moment bremst dev-qt/qtdeclarative die Schnelligkeit etwas ab, es ist Paket 205.

Was ich noch dazu erwähnen möchte: bei dieser Installation werden keine binpkgs erstellt,

weil es auf dem PC für den PC ist und nicht fürs Notebook, auf dem heute 38 Pakete in gentoo-stable

installiert wurden, eine ganze Reihe von Re-Installationen,

Ich bin auch allen so dankbar, daß ihr mir zu diesem neuen Weg geraten und dabei heftig geholfen habt.

Gentoo hat sich für mich dadurch positiv geändert.

Gruß

Manfred

P.S. Die 2 Stunden für 224 Pakete sind nun erfolgreich abgelaufen.

Kde-plasma/plasma-meta 256 Pakete: 2 Stunden und 8 Minuten.

----------

## Josef.95

Manfred,

nur eine Info/Bemerkung zu deiner emerge --info aus https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-8605731.html#8605731

Ich bin mir bei deinem Setup nicht ganz sicher, aber anscheinend zeigt der /etc/portage/make.profile Symlink nicht auf das repo, mit dem du dein sync machst.

Siehe: emerge --info

Portage 3.0.18 (python 3.8.9-final-0, !../../var/db/repos/gentoo/profiles/default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop/plasma, gcc-11.1.0, glibc-2.33, 5.11.17-gentoo-dist x86_64)

und:

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /gam/var/db/repos/gentoo

    sync-type: git

    sync-uri: https://github.com/gentoo-mirror/gentoo

    priority: -1000

Beachte das /var/db/repos/gentoo (das ist da wohin dein profile Symlink aktuell zeigt)

und

location: /gam/var/db/repos/gentoo (das ist wohin der sync geht)

zwei verschiedene Pfade sind.

Ich frag mich ob das so tatsächlich beabsichtigt ist.

----------

## ManfredB

Ich habe das eben noch einmal überprüft:

Die Verzeichnisse sind bei mir in der make.conf so eingerichtet:

```

# NOTE: This stage was built with the bindist Use flag enabled

PORTDIR="/gam/var/db/repos/gentoo"

DISTDIR="/gamd/var/cache/distfiles"

PKGDIR="/gam/var/cache/binpkgs"

```

Unter /var/db/repos/gentoo ist nichts vorhanden.

Möglicherweise habe ich bei der Einrichtung ganz am Anfang die entsprechenden Schritte nicht korrekt gemacht.

Ich bin eben einmal ins /etc/portage-Verzeichnis gegangen, habe in der Konsole mc geöffnet und bin kurz auf ~make.profile gegangen.

Ganz unten in der Zeile steht als Bezug: /gam/var/db/repos/gentoo/profiles/default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop/plasma.

Das ist doch korrekt, warum es in emerge --info so nicht steht, wundert mich etwas.

Allerdings habe ich gerade noch einmal überlegt: besser ist es wohl doch, wenn ich /var/db/repos/gentoo aus dem Verzeichnis gam herauslasse.

Dann kann es an diesem Punkt wenigstens keinen solchen Fehler mehr geben.

Vielen Dank für die Hinweis.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## firefly

was sagt 

```
eselect profile list
```

?

eventuell gibt es aber /etc/make.profile bei dir. Denn dieser symlink, wenn vorhanden, wird ausgewertet von emerge --info statt /etc/portage/make.profile

Und sicher @ManfredB dass du auf dem desktop geprüft hast und nicht auf dem laptop? Denn https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-8605731.html#8605731 ist laut deiner aussage von deinem Desktop

----------

## ManfredB

```

Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default/linux/amd64/17.1 (stable)

  [2]   default/linux/amd64/17.1/selinux (stable)

  [3]   default/linux/amd64/17.1/hardened (stable)

  [4]   default/linux/amd64/17.1/hardened/selinux (stable)

  [5]   default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop (stable)

  [6]   default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop/gnome (stable)

  [7]   default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop/gnome/systemd (stable)

  [8]   default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop/plasma (stable) *

  [9]   default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop/plasma/systemd (stable)

  [10]  default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop/systemd (stable)

  [11]  default/linux/amd64/17.1/developer (stable)

  [12]  default/linux/amd64/17.1/no-multilib (stable)

  [13]  default/linux/amd64/17.1/no-multilib/hardened (stable)

  [14]  default/linux/amd64/17.1/no-multilib/hardened/selinux (stable)

  [15]  default/linux/amd64/17.1/systemd (stable)

  [16]  default/linux/amd64/17.0 (dev)

  [17]  default/linux/amd64/17.0/selinux (dev)

  [18]  default/linux/amd64/17.0/hardened (dev)

  [19]  default/linux/amd64/17.0/hardened/selinux (dev)

  [20]  default/linux/amd64/17.0/desktop (dev)

  [21]  default/linux/amd64/17.0/desktop/gnome (dev)

  [22]  default/linux/amd64/17.0/desktop/gnome/systemd (dev)

  [23]  default/linux/amd64/17.0/desktop/plasma (dev)

  [24]  default/linux/amd64/17.0/desktop/plasma/systemd (dev)

  [25]  default/linux/amd64/17.0/developer (dev)

  [26]  default/linux/amd64/17.0/no-multilib (dev)

  [27]  default/linux/amd64/17.0/no-multilib/hardened (dev)

  [28]  default/linux/amd64/17.0/no-multilib/hardened/selinux (dev)

  [29]  default/linux/amd64/17.0/systemd (dev)

  [30]  default/linux/amd64/17.0/x32 (dev)

  [31]  default/linux/amd64/17.0/musl (exp)

  [32]  default/linux/amd64/17.0/musl/hardened (exp)

  [33]  default/linux/amd64/17.0/musl/hardened/selinux (exp)

  [34]  default/linux/amd64/17.0/uclibc (exp)

  [35]  default/linux/amd64/17.0/uclibc/hardened (exp)

```

Hier noch einmal neu:

```

emerge --info

Portage 3.0.18 (python 3.8.9-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop/plasma, gcc-11.1.0, glibc-2.33, 5.11.18-gentoo-dist x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-5.11.18-gentoo-dist-x86_64-AMD_Ryzen_5_2600_Six-Core_Processor-with-glibc2.2.5

KiB Mem:    16382952 total,   8019132 free

KiB Swap:    4435964 total,   4433404 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Wed, 05 May 2021 17:20:17 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 81ea052cac3013f933ff65a0dbb19b95fa1bb763

sh bash 5.1_p4

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.36.1 p3) 2.36.1

app-shells/bash:          5.1_p4::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.32.1::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          3.7.10_p3::gentoo, 3.8.9_p2::gentoo, 3.9.4_p1::gentoo

dev-lang/rust-bin:        1.51.0::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.20.2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.7-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.42.1-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.23::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13-r1::gentoo, 2.69-r5::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.16.3-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.36.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            11.1.0::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.4::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.3::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 5.12::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.33::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /var/db/repos/gentoo

    sync-type: git

    sync-uri: https://github.com/gentoo-mirror/gentoo

    priority: -1000

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="@FREE"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/gamd/var/cache/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--quiet-build=y"

ENV_UNSET="CARGO_HOME DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN GOPATH PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs binpkg-multi-instance buildpkg config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned qa-unresolved-soname-deps sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j6"

PKGDIR="/gam/var/cache/binpkgs"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi activities alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli crypt cups dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr elogind emboss encode exif flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk gui iconv icu ipv6 jpeg kde kipi kwallet lcms libglvnd libnotify libtirpc mad mng mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds qml qt5 readline sdl seccomp semantic-desktop spell split-usr ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis widgets wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ADA_TARGET="gnat_2018" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock greis isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" L10N="de" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LUA_SINGLE_TARGET="lua5-1" LUA_TARGETS="lua5-1" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php7-3 php7-4" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres10 postgres11" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_8" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby26" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq proto steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, RUSTFLAGS

```

Vom PC!

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## Josef.95

Ah ok ja,

problematisch ist hier der PORTDIR= Eintrag in der make.conf

PORTDIR ist veraltet, und sollte nicht mehr verwendet werden.

Der korrekte Ort zum Pfad des Repos ist (nun schon seit ein paar Jahren) location = in der /etc/portage/repos.conf/gentoo.conf

Beachte:

Ist PORTDIR= in der make.conf und location = in /etc/portage/repos.conf/gentoo.conf gesetzt, dann gewinnt letztendlich PORTDIR

Solange PORTDIR= in der make.conf und location = in /etc/portage/repos.conf/gentoo.conf auf den selben Pfad gesetzt ist, gibt es normal keine Probleme.

Problematisch wird es aber wenn PORTDIR= in der make.conf und location = in /etc/portage/repos.conf/gentoo.conf auf unterschiedliche Pfade gesetzt sind.

Vorschlag: Verwende PORTDIR am besten gar nicht mehr.

----------

## ManfredB

Das ist mir neu.

Aber gut, daß du mich darauf aufmerksam gemacht hast.

Dann werde ich in Zukunft auch das aus der make.conf streichen.

Im Moment ändere ich nach und nach alle Installationen von gentoo,

indem ich /var/db/repos/gentoo nicht mehr mit dem /gam voran versehe.

Was ich da nicht versäumen darf:

Wenn ich aus dem /gam-Verzeichnis /var/db/repos/gentoo streiche,

muss ich sofort erneut

eselect profile list eingeben.

Nun bin ich so langsam auf dem korrekten Weg und freue mich sehr über eure Unterstützung

und danke euch noch einmal sehr herzlich.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

